
Where Amazon Is Failing to Dominate: Hollywood - robertgk
https://www.wsj.com/articles/where-amazon-is-failing-to-dominate-hollywood-1507282205
======
Boothroid
Some random things I find irritating about Netflix and Amazon Video:

-Related movies shown in search results when searching for a movie that they don't have in their library. I don't want to watch a bloody alternative else I would have searched for it in the first place!

-Cliched, one dimensional characters

-Tired plot tricks. It seems to me like almost all shows overuse the same limited number of devices to create engagement with characters, build tension, etc. To me this comes across as a bit desperate and needy, as if the scriptwriters are terrified of losing viewers if they don't keep the pacing 100% at all times. I'm sure in the past TV shows used to have more of a sensible, organic pacing.

-On Amazon most of what I want to watch costs extra and 4k pricing is insane

-No trailers on Netflix - I like trailers!

-Removal of the voting system info on Netflix. Stop trying to disguise how unpopular the content is!

-Limited range, at least here in the UK

-Agenda-driven content, especially on Netflix

------
rurban
What a stupid title. They are doing amazing with dramas, as total newcomers.
They are already one of the best, with the current top titles. Their current
problem is release management and TV soaps. Which is an easy problem to have.

------
Boothroid
[http://archive.is/CAWO2](http://archive.is/CAWO2)

